# [Risolto] Triplea, errore Java

## Heverkuhn

Ho emerso triplea e relative dipendenze. Faccio partire il gioco, seleziono i players e lancio la partita ma ottengo sempre questo errore:

Exception in thread "Triplea start local thread" java.lang.ExceptionInInitializerError

	at games.strategy.engine.message.DummyMessenger.<init>(DummyMessenger.java:34)

	at games.strategy.engine.framework.startup.launcher.LocalLauncher$2.run(LocalLauncher.java:90)

	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:595)

Caused by: java.lang.IllegalStateException: java.net.UnknownHostException: gentoo: gentoo

	at games.strategy.net.Node.<clinit>(Node.java:55)

	... 3 more

Caused by: java.net.UnknownHostException: gentoo: gentoo

	at java.net.InetAddress.getLocalHost(InetAddress.java:1346)

	at games.strategy.net.Node.<clinit>(Node.java:52)

	... 3 more

sun-jdk è aggiornato all'ultima versione...Qualche idea?

Grazie

ClaudioLast edited by Heverkuhn on Sun Dec 02, 2007 6:57 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Heverkuhn wrote:*   

> Qualche idea?

 Posta per favore, usando i tag code quando riporti, l'output dei comandi 

```
emerge --info
```

```
java-check-environment
```

```
cat /etc/hosts
```

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net
```

 .

----------

## oRDeX

```
java.net.UnknownHostException:
```

è un host sconosciuto..non ho capito in che momento esca. Comunque o sei scollegato o arriva alla funzione un host sbagliato.

----------

## Heverkuhn

ecco che cosa ottengo con emerge-info

```
 

[post=]Portage 2.1.3.9 (default-linux/x86/no-nptl, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) III CPU 1133MHz

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 26 Oct 2007 19:30:06 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT=""

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT"

LC_ALL="it_IT"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac aalib acl alsa amuled apm automount avahi berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cdrom cdsound chroot clamav clamd cli cracklib crypt cups dbus divx doc dri dts dvb dvbplayer dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread dvi dxr3 eds emboss encode epiphany epson excel fame ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran gaim gdbm gif gimp gnome gnome-print gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gzip hal iconv imlib ipod ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg lame libwww live logrotate mad matroska md5sum midi mikmod motif mp3 mpeg msn mudflap nautilus ncurses netboot network nls oav ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre perl php png ppds pppd python quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session slp spell spl ssl svg tcpd theora tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vim vorbis win32codecs wma wmf wmp x86 xanim xine xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="mga"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

java-check-enviroment 
```

 con java-check-environment pare che vada tutto bene

```
  * === Java Environment Checker ===

 * The purpose of this script is to check the sanity of your Java Environment.

 * We have significantly changed and improved the way Java is handled in many

 * respects.

 * Please refer to our upgrade guide for details:

 *      http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/java/java-upgrade.xml

 * Checking fastjar ...                                                   [ ok ]

 * Checking vm_environment_files ...                                      [ ok ]

 * Checking user_settings ...

 * Running as root. Don't need to check user settings.                    [ ok ]

 * Checking generation_1_system_vm ...                                    [ ok ]

 * Checking virtual_provides ...                                          [ ok ]

 * Checking overlays_eclasses ...                                         [ ok ]

 * Checking package_env ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Java environment is sane. Congratulations!

```

/etc/hosts non lo mai editato perciò c'e' solo questo non quotato:

```
 127.0.0.1       localhost

::1     localhost

```

e per finire questo è cat /etc/conf.d/net

```
 

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.15 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

# Here's how to do routing if you need it

routes_eth0=(

       "default via 192.168.1.1"               # IPv4 default route

       "10.0.0.0/8 via 192.168.1.1"            # IPv4 subnet route

)

```

Ovviamente riesco a collegarmi...

Grazie...

----------

## Heverkuhn

Non so se vi può dare qualche informazione in piu', 

comunque ottengo lo stesso errore anche facendo partire tripleA da wine....

----------

## oRDeX

```
Caused by: java.lang.IllegalStateException: java.net.UnknownHostException: gentoo: gentoo 
```

Può essere che il nome gentoo in fondo all'errore voglia dire che cercava di risolvere propri oquel nome? hai messo la stringa gentoo dove non dovevi?

 :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## Heverkuhn

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> [code]
> 
> Può essere che il nome gentoo in fondo all'errore voglia dire che cercava di risolvere propri oquel nome? hai messo la stringa gentoo dove non dovevi?
> 
>  

 

Beh ho messo gentoo come nome del mio host in /etc/conf.d/hostname...

Non credo di averlo messo da qualche altra parte..che ricordi:P

----------

## oRDeX

ecco il problema  :Smile: 

nel file /etc/hosts

sulla riga del 127.0.0.1 aggiungi in fondo, separato da uno spazio, la scritta gentoo.

Così:

```
127.0.0.1 localhost gentoo
```

----------

## Heverkuhn

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> ecco il problema 
> 
> 

 

Grande oRDeX!!!!  :Very Happy: 

Problema risolto[/topic]

----------

## Heverkuhn

Grazie a tutti

ci vediamo on line per qualche partitone!  :Smile: 

----------

